# Sunset02's Journal



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

My family has always had fish around the house. Whether it was a goldfish or a guppy, a fish was a necessity. After many years of keeping guppies our family got a pure black betta who we named Buster. After meeting Buster I knew that I had to get a betta for my very own. So what did I do? I did what any derpy person who wanted a betta fish would do. Walk into a fish store, grab a 0.5 gal tank with no filter and no heater. But I did pick up some incredibly sharp plastic plants. So if you couldn't tell, I was a SUCKY fish owner. But surprisingly Flash (my betta) survived for a solid 3 years. After Flash I picked up a 1 gallon tank with a light and a filter, sorry to say I still used my sharp plants. When my new tank was ready I went and got Sushi, my next betta. He lived for around 2 years. After Sushi's death I took a break from fish keeping. Until I went into a local Petco with my dog and made the mistake of walking by the fish section. I instantly wanted another fish. But a thought came into my mind. It was "Do I have everything I need for a betta?" So I went on my computer and looked up betta fish, and behold! BettaFish.com. After spending a good chunk of the rest of my day on here I found all the info I needed and went out the next day to pickup a 3 gal. tank, a heater, another filter, silk plants and a house for my fish. I got my new tank ready and I eagerly waited the next day to find a betta. But of course there were none because of the weather. So I waited 2 weeks until I found some bettas in local Pet Supplies Plus. They were all so pretty! There was a yellow Crowntail and A green crowntail. But there was a lively little pale betta that caught my eye and he seemed so interested in me. He looked as if the only thing he wanted was to come home with me. But I ditched him and bought the green crowntail instead, which was a terrible decision. I was halfway home and I thought of that little betta staring up at me, and I just couldn't leave him there. I turned the car around and exchanged my green crown tail for the pale little betta, and I've been babying him ever since. I named him Nikoo and with better care, he turned a vibrant blue color. He has very friendly personality, and tries to be as close to people as he can be. He also (terrifyingly) has a thing for cats. :-?


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

Today I was sitting in my room drawing when I heard a really loud noise. It went THUNK! So I turned around and surveyed my room and yet again, THUNK! I glanced at my dresser and found my cat Buddy wacking the side of my tank, and of course my fish Nikoo was oblivious to the fact my cat was trying to murder him. In fact, he seemed to be quite happy to have Buddy stalking him. Buddy didn't seem too aggressive anymore so I continued to watch and wondered why in the world my fish likes cats.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome! I look forward to hearing more about your fish adventures. You've had a history of long-lived bettas!


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

If harry Houdini had a betta fish it must be related to my Fish Nikoo because he disappeared. I went to feed Nikoo and I couldnt find him any where. I got out a flashlight and looked in my house and around the plants and in even in the filler, but still no sign of my beloved fish. Then I noticed the draw in front of my tank was open. I nervously looked down as my head played images of Nikoo jumping out of the small feeding hole and onto my clean socks. But he was not there. So I checked my house again and found Nikoo somehow fanagled himself into the roof of the house. I was not happy with him.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

lol sneaky fish  

*subbing*


----------

